# Frothing coffee



## Eoghan (Sep 7, 2016)

I am currently minding a friends coffee shop here in Thurso. All the coffee is espresso based but the frothing of milk is the other component. It is this second part which is eluding me. My cappucino machine at home I am sure has a steam nozzle which introduces air. This commercial machine does not! 

I am using semi-skimmed mild which is supposed to froth better but trying to make a flat white as per regulations is extremely difficult. I have a large stainless steel jug to froth the milk in ~4" deep but I cannot get a stiff foam for cappuccino or a nice micro foam for a flat white.

Is there an expert out there?


----------

